# Back to the future or back to the roots



## Satho (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und im Moment betrete ich wieder eine neue "alte" Welt.
Vor einigen Jahren bin ich auf Apple umgestiegen und werde jetzt wieder zu Windows 7 zurück kehren.
In der Zwischenzeit hat sich viel getan. Windows gefällt mir wieder ausgesprochen gut und wie ich es mitbekommen habe, hat sich ja auch Einiges seit dem getan.

Ich nutze mein System hauptsächlich für 3D Anwendungen (Renderings), ACAD (verschiedene Versionen unter BootCamp oder VMWare), Fotobearbeitung (CS5). Wenn ich schon die Möglichkeit zum Zocken bekomme. Dann gehört Das na klar auch dazu. Da brauche ich mir nichts vorzumachen. Aber High-End-Zocken und OC interessieren mich überhaupt nicht. Ob bei einem Spiel jetzt 50 oder 60 FPS angezeigt werden, ist mir egal. Das System sollte einfach nur schnell bei der Arbeit und auch stabil sein. Für mich ein wichtiger Punkt. Das Teil soll auch leise sein (Wasserkühlung lehne ich ab.)

In Sachen Hardware und Komponenten habe ich mich die letzten Tage eingelesen und bin aufgrund der Vielfalt von dem Ganzen sehr angetan. Andererseits tun sich auch einige Fragen auf.

Ich habe mir mal meinen "Traumrechner" zusammengestellt und würde gerne von Euch wissen, ob das so passt oder ob hier einige Komponenten dabei sind, die nicht miteinander harmonisieren.

*Mainboard:* ASUS P8Z68-V PRO (Sockel 1155; Z68) - Grund: Früher hatte ich ASUS und damit war ich immer zufrieden. Die Features bei dem Board sind super.
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-2600K - 3,40 GHz (Sockel 1155) - Grund: Gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis
*Kühlung:* Noctua NH-D14 (kompatibel mit Mainboard) - Grund: Sehr leise
*RAM:* (8GB) G.Skill PI Serie Black F3-17600CL7D-4GBFLS (4 x 2GB) - Grund: Firma ist mir unbekannt, steht aber auf der Kompatibilitätsliste von dem Board und gut aussehen tun sie auch.
*GPU:* ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S  /// oder /// Sapphire HD6950 DIRT3 Edition - Grund: 69er Serie und von der Serie mitunter die günstigsten.
*Festplatten:*
*1. HD:* OCZ Revodrive 3 X2 PCIe-SSD 240 GB (RVD3X2-FHPX4-240G) - Grund: Für Windows als bootfähige Systemplatte. Davon bin ich absolut angetan. Sehr schnell und kompatibel mit dem MB. Frage: Hat jemand damit Erfahrung und passt das zusammen mit der Graka. Weil diese Karte muss auf einen bestimmten Slot bei dem Board. Nicht, dass dann nachher die Graka nicht mehr passt. "Info vom Hersteller: Bottom PCI-E slot shares bandwidth with other devices by default. Set to x4 Mode or use PCIEX16_1 for best performance."
*2. HD:* SATA 600: Western Digital VelociRaptor 450GB - Grund: Schnellste HD. Für meine Daten wie Musik, Videos & Co.
*Netzteil:* Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold M800 PSU - Grund: Soll leise sein! kA. Alternativen? Erfahrungen?
*Laufwerk:* DVD LG GH-24NS - Grund: Sehr günstig. Soll nur mal eine DVD lesen können und mal Daten auf einen CD/DVD brennen müssen.
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Define R3, Titanium grey - Grund: Aus Metall, schlichtes Design, angeblich leise und relativ günstig.
*Gehäuselüfter:* Noctua 120mm NF-S12B ULN Serie - Grund: leise, nicht schön aber leise.​
Was meint Ihr dazu?
Gerade in Bezug auf meine Fragen zur PCIe-SSD. Kennt sich jemand aus?
Von Mac OSX kenne ich für Backups die TimeMachine. Für Windows gibt es mit Sicherheit auch etwas in der Richtung. Was könnt Ihr empfehlen (Datensicherung auf externe HD)?


Für Eure konstruktiven Meinungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Ich würde eine normale SSD nehmen, keine für den PCIe Slot. Crucial m4 ist hier eine sehr gute Platte, gibts auch in verschiedenen Größen.

Eine sehr gute Software ist Acronis True Image. Damit kannst du dein Windows OS sichern und es neu einlesen, falls es breit geht, du kannst es auch auf mehrere Platten klonen. Das Programm kostet zwar Geld, aber es gibt eine Demo, mit der man einen bootfähigen Datenträger erstellen kann.


----------



## der_knoben (30. Juli 2011)

Ansich würd ich ja sagen, nimm nen i7 2600, aber da der K eh kaum teurer ist, nimm den ruhig.
Beim MB könnte wohl auch nen Asus P8Z68V reichen.
Kühler: Da du eh nicht übertakten willst, reicht auch ein EKL Nordwand.
RAM: Sandy Bridge profitiert nich von hohem RAM Takt. VOn daher empfehle ich dir TeamGroup 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9
SSD: Ich denke eine Crucial m4 256GB sollte da völlig ausreichend sein. Hat auch eine top Performance und du hast auf keinen Fall Probleme mit einer Grakalimitierung.
HDD: Da wird wohl auch eine Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB reichen. Die Velociraptor sind wohl höllisch laut und soviel Mehrleistung bringen sie vor allem fühlbar nicht.
GPU: passt
NT: Seasonic X-560 oder BeQuiet Dark Power P9 550W sind wohl die leisetreter schlecht hin. Vermutlich tuts ein BeQuiet Straight Power E8 480CM oder 80CM auch.
Laufwerk: da kannst du eigentlich den günstigsten SATA Brenner nehmen, bsw. LG GH22NS50

Datensicherung würde ich immer auf eine externe Platte machen. Da könnte man eine 2TB platte mit USB3 Gehäuse nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Zur SSD hat Quanti ja schon was gesagt. Die Velociraptor würde ich nicht nehmen, hällisch laut, kaum schneller als eine normale HDD und darf ohne Kühlung nicht betrieben werden! Eine normale HDD reicht dicke aus als Datengrab, das hier wären schnelle Vertreter, wenn es dir wichtig ist:

 WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)

Das Netzteil ist völlig überdimensioniert, die Gehäuselüfter teuer und der CPU-Kühler ebenfalls überdimensioniert. Ohne Übertaktung kannst du ruhig den Boxed-Kühler nehmen, wenn du die Lüftersteuerung richtig einstellst, schnurrt der wie ein Kätzchen  Durch die fehlende Übertaktungsmöglichkeit kannst du auch am Board sparen. An der CPU würde ich nicht sparen, das Modell ohne "-k" kostet 2€ weniger und bietet später einen geringeren Wiederverkaufswert.


 Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Asrock H61iCafe (65€) oder Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)
    Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 oder XFX Core Edition Pro 450W (~40-60€)
    HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~7€)
  Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm bzw. in rot oder blau (5-10€; Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)


Für Backups ist Norton Ghost super!


----------



## Satho (30. Juli 2011)

Hossa die Waldfee... Ihr seid ja mal schnell! DANKE!!!

Jede menge und vor allem sehr interessante Infos.
Hmmm, da werde ich mir wohl mit dem Rotstift wieder einige neue Gedanken machen!

Vorab, viele Dank an Euch. Ihr habt mir auf jeden Fall sehr viel weiter geholfen.

Gruß
Satho


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Bitte  Immer schön, zufriedene Reaktionen zu sehen


----------



## Satho (30. Juli 2011)

Die Velociraptor ist schonmal raus und die PCIe habe ich ersetzt. Allerdings gegen die Corsair ForceGT 240GB. Da habe ich einige Benchmarks gesehen, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben.
Was ich jetzt gar nicht verstehe ist die Sache mit dem RAM.
Also bis dato war ich immer der Meinung, je schneller der RAM, desto schneller das System.
Wenn man schon ein Board hat, dass 2000+ unterstützt, dann nimmt man doch auch Speicher der das bringt. Wieso soll das hier keinen Sinn machen?
Die Sache mit dem Kühler und Lüfter werde ich auch noch ändern. Wenn ich das so nicht benötige, dann kann auch eine günstigere Variante rein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Die Crucial ist in der Praxis besser, synthetische Benchmarks sind nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie stehen.
Das ist inzwischen DDR3 RAM, da ist es egal, ob 1333er oder 2000er RAM, der Unterschied beträgt wenige Prozent, die man nicht merkt, man kann sich das Geld also sparen.

Der Boxed reicht, wenn du nicht übertakten willst, willst du dir die Möglichkeit offen halten, reicht ein 30 Euro Kühler, wie der Nordwand, leise und kühl.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Der Aufpreis für schnelleren RAM lohnt sich auf keinen Fall, schau mal hier: 

Test: Welcher Speicher für


----------



## AeroX (30. Juli 2011)

An sich macht es mit dem ram schon sinn, aber es lohnt nicht so teuren und schnellen ram zu kaufen obwohl man den nicht merkt und unnötig geld für nur messbares ausgegeben hat 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Jop, sehr schön zu sehen, der Unterschied ist praktisch null. Ein schnellerer Prozessor oder einfach mehr Takt an der CPU bringt immer deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Satho (30. Juli 2011)

Aha, ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift. Ne, da habt Ihr absolut recht! Was den Speicher angeht. Das hätte ich jetzt nie gedacht!
Ist das dann mit dem RAM und MHz nur Marketing?!?  Ist ja der Hit!


----------



## AeroX (30. Juli 2011)

Satho schrieb:


> Aha, ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift. Ne, da habt Ihr absolut recht! Was den Speicher angeht. Das hätte ich jetzt nie gedacht!
> Ist das dann mit dem RAM und MHz nur Marketing?!?  Ist ja der Hit!


 

Doch noch was gelernt heute


----------



## Satho (30. Juli 2011)

lol.... in Sachen SSD stoße ich bei meinen Recherchen nur auf PRO für die m4.
Also, so wie ich das jetzt sehe, kann ich so ziemlich meine komplette Konfiguration in die Tonne treten.
Aber die Werte von der ForceGT lesen sich so schön im Vergleich zu der m4.

.
.
 Kühler ist auch schon geändert.... Nordwand... und Netzteil ist jetzt be quiet!


----------



## AeroX (30. Juli 2011)

Ich würd doch eher die m4 nehmen  
Hab nur positives drüber gelesen. Und die tests lesen sich wie ein gedicht


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Jap die m4 ist besser. Die Werte können ja schön und gut sein, was zählt sind die Werte, die praxisnahe Tests ergeben haben, und da ist die m4 vorne!

Den CPU-Kühler brauchst du nicht, nimm einfach den beiliegenden Boxed-Kühler, der reicht ohne Übertaktung für einen leisen Betrieb aus! Kannst du mir glauben  Kannst ja jetzt nochmal deine aktuelle Konfig posten, damit es etwas übersichtlicher bleibt


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da so ein Zitat aus einem Test, was die m4 angeht. Mal suchen...


----------



## Satho (30. Juli 2011)

Hier Version 2.0 meiner Zusammenstellung:

Mainboard:
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO (Sockel 1155; Z68)

CPU:
Intel Core i7-2600K - 3,40 GHz (Sockel 1155)

Kühlung:
Boxed-Kühler

RAM: (16GB)
Corsair DDR3-1333 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9  (4 x 4 GB)

GPU:
ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S  /// oder /// Sapphire HD6950 DIRT3 Edition

Festplatten:
1. HD:
Crucial m4 (256 GB)
2. HD:
SATA 600: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB

Netzteil:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W

Laufwerk:
DVD LG GH-24NS

Gehäuse:
Fractal Define R3, Titanium grey

Kleinteile:
Diverse Kleinteile (Paste, Kabelbinder, Kabel, Steckern Entkoppler)
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3

Gehäuselüfter:
Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (11dB bei 900rpm) (2 Stk.)

Tastatur:
Gigabyte Aivia K8100


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Das Board kannst du dir wie gesagt sparen, da du ja nicht übertaktest:

 mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Asrock H61iCafe (65€) oder Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)

Ob 16GB Ram sein müssen, bezweifle ich auch stark, aber bei den jetzigen Preisen und der Tatsache, dass DDR4 erst 2012-2013 kommen soll, noch durchaus vertretbar  Eine so dermaßen große SSD würde ich aber nicht nehmen, 64GB reichen eigentlich für Widoof und Programme, Spiele müssen nicht drauf, mehr als manchmal schnellere Ladezeiten bekommst du dadurch nicht! Die HDD würde ich auch gegen die Samsung tauschen die ich verlinkt habe. Die WD ist lauter, die verlink ich eigentlich nur der Vollständigkeit halber, und für die WD-Fanboys 

Am NT könnte man sicherlich auch sparen, aber das DPP ist ein sehr gutes Teil und wer das Geld hat, trifft hier eine gute Wahl! Beim Laufwerk weiß ich von sehr guten Brennergebnissen (v.a. mit DVD+R) bei diesem hier: LiteOn iHAS324. Die Tastatur solltest du unbedingt irgendwo mal probefühlen, ganz wichtig bei Maus, Tastatur & Kopfhörern!


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Sata 6Gb/s ist nur bei sehr schnellen SSD's sinnvoll, bei HDD's totaler Quatsch, denn es wird gerade mal SATA1 Geschwindigkeit erreicht. Das ist nur ein billiger WD-Marketing Trick  Ich würde ebenfalls eine leisere Samsung nehmen.


----------



## Satho (30. Juli 2011)

Ihr macht mich fertig... habe hier 4 Tage an der Konfig gesessen. Das Internet durchforstet... mich "schlau" gemacht... und nu.... nix steht mehr... *muss grad lachen
Aber Ihr habt ja recht. Gerade das mit der HD und Sata... wieso komme ich da nicht drauf?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Wenn du das Brett haben willst, weil dir die Ausstattung wichtig ist (ich sage nur 8 Sata Ports ), dann ist das OK.
Netzteil ist auch OK, teuer aber spitzen Technik.
16GB sind zwar sinnfrei, aber ausreden will ich dir das nicht, musst du wissen.
Die WDs muss ich aber ausreden. Sata 3 für HHD ist nur ein Marketing Gag mehr nicht, spar dir den Unsinn und kaufe normale HDDs, wie die Samsung F3 mit 1TB.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Ging mir genauso... nur dass ich 2 Monate brauchte 

Ist aber immer schön zu hören, wenn man einen TE hat, der etwas (bzw. viel) Eigeninitiative zeigt! Hier gibt's auch Fälle, die wissen nichtmal genau, was die überhaupt wollen, keinen Plan von Computern und eine Schreibe wie ein halbstarker Grundschüler, die einfach nur ihr Geld für das nächstteuerste Stück Hardware raushauen wollen


----------



## Satho (30. Juli 2011)

Ja, die 16 GB ... die habe ich hier in meinem Mac drin und 12 GB hatte ich schon in Betrieb. Des Weiteren glaube ich gefühlt zu haben, dass es schneller ging als mit den 8GB vorher....

Ne, also ich habe mich da schon eingelesen und mache mir auch meine Gedanken.
Mit dem Board. Das ist so eine Sache. Ich bin etwas auf ASUS fixiert. Ich denke mal, das ist so etwas wie BMW, Audi oder Mercedes. Halt eine Glaubensfrage.
Das Board hat auch noch eSata. Passt an meine externe Lacie (für die Backups).


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Asus baut schon gute Boards, solange man keine High End Bretter kauft, die fallen schon beim Anfassen auseinander.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es dann mit einem ASUS P8H67-M Evo Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE9A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hat ebenfalls eSATA


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Das hat keinen internen USB 3 Port.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Ist mir auch grad aufgefallen . Falls ein Mod hier reinschaut: Bitte Post #26 löschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

... und hat auch, wie alle H67 Bretter, nur 6 Sata Ports.


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, und die Option für OC lasse ich mir dann doch noch etwas offen.
Ich habe es nicht vor. Aber man weiß ja nie.
Damals hatte ich so Spielereien gemacht und hatte auch 4 SATA Platten im RAID-0 Stripe.
Bin dann auf einen iMac umgestiegen. Da war gar nichts mehr mit rumbasteln.
Ein paar Macs später jetzt wieder zurück. Wer weiß, wer weiß..... 

Ich denke das Gefährliche hier ist, man hat die Wahl von so vielen Möglichkeiten. Da kommt man auf ganz komische Ideen. Wie am Anfang die PCIe zum Beispiel.


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

So, ich mache für heute hier mal Feierabend.

An Euch ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN.
Ich wünsche Euch noch einen bunten Abend und man hört die Tage bestimmt noch von einandern.


Gruß
Satho


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

Zum Mainboard noch was:

Was sind denn da deine Anforderungen? Welche Steckplätze sollte es denn unbedingt haben und welche Anzahl (eSATA, SATA3, USB3(intern/Extern) FIrewire)? Danach kann man dann eigentlich entscheiden.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2011)

"RAM: (16GB)  Corsair DDR3-1333 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 (4 x 4 GB)"

Ich würde an deiner Stelle besser 2 x 8 GB RAM nehmen!
Hat den Vorteil, dass du so noch mal besser nachrüsten kannst und hier ja auch oft die Meinung vertreten wird, 
dass eine Vollbelegung nicht immer so gut sein soll.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> "RAM: (16GB)  Corsair DDR3-1333 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 (4 x 4 GB)"
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle besser 2 x 8 GB RAM nehmen!
> Hat den Vorteil, dass du so noch mal besser nachrüsten kannst und hier ja auch oft die Meinung vertreten wird,
> dass eine Vollbelegung nicht immer so gut sein soll.



Die sind aber etwas teuer^^: ADATA XPG G Series Low Voltage DIMM Kit 16GB PC3L-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3L-1333) (AXDU1333GW8G9-2G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was allerdings Sinn macht, ist, 2x 2x4GB Kits zu nehmen. Falls mal ein Riegel defekt ist, könnte der Rechner mit 2x4 GB weiterlaufen, weil ansonsten das ganze 4x4GB-Kit eingeschickt werden muss, also z.B. 2x Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMX8GX3M2A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2011)

Das sind ja heftige Preise für 2 x 8 GB RAM. 

@Softy
Mal gut, dass du schon wach bist und das gesehen hast!
Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen DDR3 RAM und DDR3 ECC?

@Satho
Da hörst du besser auf Softy. Mein Beitrag war da mal Mist!(Schäm)


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

ECC ist Error Correction Code: Fehlerkorrekturverfahren
Standard RAM hat das nicht, weil es in der Regel auch nicht nötig ist.

Ja, 2x8GB sind leider noch ziemlich teuer und rechnen sich für Normalnutzer überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2011)

@ der-Knoben

Danke für die Antwort. 
Man könnte aber beide Arten verbauen, richtig?


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, läuft ECC RAM nicht auf normalen Boards, nur auf Server-Mainboards.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2011)

@Softy
Danke!


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

ECC braucht man auch mWn nur für Serverrechner. Daher kannst du dir das sparen


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Moin,
ich merke, das Ganze wird doch komplizierter als ich Anfangs dachte..


Zu der oben gestellten Frage, was ich überhaupt benötige. Vielleicht hier mal der Hintergrund für mein Vorhaben.
Vor knapp einem Jahr habe ich mir einen iMac (27" i7 Quad Core) im Wert von 2.500 EUR gekauft. Für einen flotten Mac Pro hat das Geld nicht gereicht. Dann wird es so richtig teuer.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich oft über das Teil geärgert. Es sieht schön aus, der Monitor mit der Auflösung ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Einen zweiten Monitor konnte man auch ohne Probleme anschließen und an sich ist er auch flott.
Aber meine wichtigen Programme laufen nur unter Windows. Kein Problem, kann man via BootCamp booten und damit arbeiten.
Nur ist das Teil mit der einen SATA-Platte krotten lahm mit den Zugriffen und die Graka ist ne ATI 48er, die auch an ihre Grenzen stößt. eSata hat das Teil auch nicht und von USB 3.0 brauchen wir gar nicht zu sprechen. Der Höhepunkt war letzte Woche, als der Rechner nach 14 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Meine Überlegung war zuerst. Es muss ein MacPro her, da mit meinen digitalen Geländemodellen oder sonstigen Anwendungen der iMac einfach am Limit gelaufen ist. Maus bewegt, 2 Minuten Stillstand und die HD hat gerötelt wie abgerissen, etc. Da haben auch 16 GB Ram nichts mehr geholfen.
Wenn man sich dann mal anschaut, was Apple an Preise verlangt und das bei altem Standard. Das kann einfach nicht sein und das sehe ich nicht mehr ein.
Fakt ist, wenn mein iMac hoffentlich morgen aus der Reparatur kommt, wird er verkauft. Dann werde ich mir mit Sicherheit auch keinen gebrauchten MacPro für rund 1.800 EUR kaufen, der schon 3 Jahre alt ist und ganz alten Standard hat.
Ich möchte wieder zurück zum PC, mir einfach neue Hardware konfigurieren können und das es dann mit den Programmen so richtig ab geht.
1.950 EUR ist die max. Schmerzgrenze!
Ich war mir Anfangs am überlegen, ein DUAL Xeon Prozessor System aufzubauen, wie es die MacPros haben. Allerdings wird das dann schon sehr teuer mit den ursprünglichen Komponenten PCIe & Co. Die inzwischen ja rausgefallen sind.
Ganz ehrlich! Ich habe mich bei allen Herstellern mal umgeschaut. Von der Masse an Boards und Sockel, etc war ich so erschlagen, dass ich es einfach eingegrenzt habe.
Lösung war für mich. Schauen wir bei Alternate, was up to date ist, was gut bewertet ist und vergleichen dann auf den Seiten der Hersteller. Bei den SSDs, war der Vorgang. Sortieren was am schnellsten ist. Dadurch habe ich gesehen, dass es PCIe-SSDs gibt und habe danach gegoogelt.

Jetzt dürfte so mancher von Euch die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen schlagen. Aber das war für mich halt der einzige Weg da rein zu kommen. Bis ich dachte, ich frage jetzt hier mal nach. Weil selbst nach mehrtägigem Grübeln, war ich mir einfach unsicher.
Wie ich sehe, war das auch gut so. Weil von meiner Konfig ja gar nichts gepasst hat. Mir fehlt da einfach das Wissen und die Erfahrung.

Was meine Anforderungen sind.
Der Rechner soll einfach richtig schnell sein, aber auch stabil! Da ich damit hauptsächlich arbeite.
Anwendungen sind so Sachen wie AutoCAD Civil 3D, Map3D, Renderings mit E-On Vue 9 Infinite. Der Rest halt normale Anwendungen wie Office, Surfen und dann auch mal ein Game zocken wollen.
Ich habe hier noch eine Wacom Tablet (USB), eine Kamera mit SD Karten, BT sollte es haben und für meine externe Lacie entweder FW800 oder besser eSata. Zwei Monitoranschlüsse.
Schnick-Schnack brauche ich nicht. OC werde ich auch nicht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich da wieder in Versuchung kommen werde. Das Teil soll einfach richtig schnell laufen.

Mit den 16 GB hattet Ihr auch recht. Das ist wohl doch etwas zuviel. Die konnte ich nur ausreizen, wenn ich Win unter VMWare laufen ließ. Da hatte ich der VMware und OSX aber jeweils 8 GB zugewiesen. Das heißt 8 GB sollten auch reichen. Allerdings würde ich mir da gerne die Option offen lassen ggf. auf 16 GB nachzurüsten. Also, jetzt nicht alle Bänke mit kleinen Riegeln belegen.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (31. Juli 2011)

@huntertech

Ich wollte den RAM ja auch nicht haben! Ich wollte nur wissen, wo der Unterschied ist!
Jetzt bin ich schlauer!


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Apple  Wenn du viel zu viel Geld hast, dann gehst du zu Apple  Die nehmen horrende Preise und verkaufen den letzten Mist, schade, dass so viele Unwissende darauf reinfallen  Tut mir leid für dich, aber besser spät als garnicht...

Poste nochmal deine aktuelle Konfig, nur mit 2,4GB Ram, dann können wir ja darüber weiterdiskutieren, jetzt wo du alles nochmal haarklein erläutert hast


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich denke es ist besser ich lege alles offen (Hintergrundgeschichte). Dann stochert man nicht im Halbdunkeln.
Zu den Boxed Kühler. Haben die sich in den letzten Jahren verbessert. Ich habe so in Erinnerung, dass die früher immer gerne verreckt sind.


Hier meine aktuelle Konfig:

Mainboard:
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO (Sockel 1155; Z68)

CPU:
Intel Core i7-2600K - 3,40 GHz (Sockel 1155)

Kühlung:
Boxed-Kühler

RAM: (8GB)
Corsair DDR3-1333MHz  XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 (2x 4 GB)

GPU:
ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S  /// oder /// Sapphire HD6950 DIRT3 Edition

Festplatten:
1. HD:
SATA 600: Crucial m4 (256 GB)
2. HD:
SATA 300: Samsung Spinpoint F3 - 1TB

Netzteil:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W

Laufwerk:
LiteOn iHAS324

Gehäuse:
Fractal Define R3, Titanium grey

Kleinteile:
Diverse Kleinteile (Paste, Kabelbinder, Kabel, Steckern Entkoppler)
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3

Gehäuselüfter:
Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (11dB bei 900rpm) (2 Stk.)


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Gegen Apple war damals nichts einzuwenden. XP hat mich total genervt, mit den Treiber Problemen, etc. Man ist morgens an seinen Rechner und auf einmal kam nach dem Hochfahren eine Fehlermeldung. Permanent Probleme. Man hat sich Hardware gekauft, morgen war sie total überholt. Das schlimmste war einfach die Lautstärke. Ich habe mir einen Rechner bauen lassen. Nachdem einschalten habe ich aus dem Fenster geschaut mit der Annahme, dass im Garten gerade eine Boing 747 landen würde. Meine Freundin kam vom Wohnzimmer ins Büro und hat gefragt, was so laut sei!!!! Seitdem bin ich allergisch auf Lüfter. Daher die Wahl der ersten Lüfter in meiner Konfig. Ich will einfach nichts oder nahezu nichts hören.
Da ist mir der Kragen geplatzt und habe komplett zu Apple gewechselt. Ein damaliger Freund hatte einen MacPro und den hatte man nicht gehört. Ich dachte er wollte mich "verappeln"  Ich war auch begeistert. Schnell, leise, geiles Design. Damals vom Preis her noch nicht so überzogen und die Standards waren an sich fast gleich.
Aber inzwischen hat sich da viel geändert und es wird nicht besser werden. Der Erfolg ist Stevie & CO wohl in den Kopf gestiegen. Der Hype ist zu groß.


Aber egal. Tut ja jetzt hier nichts zur Sache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Nun ja, da hat dir wohl der falsche den Rechner zusammengebaut. 
Rechner zu laut bedeutet eigentlich, dass man alles grottig zusammengeschustert hat. XP selbst läuft aber sehr gut, auch hier tippe ich mal, dass das alles nur halbe Sachen waren.
So gesehen würde ich behaupten, dass nicht Windows Schuld hat, sondern dass einfach der Falsche das Falsche für dich gemacht hat.

Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du zusammenbauen lassen willst?
Dann ist Alternate OK, die bauen zusammen und haben einen guten Service.

Die Zusammenstellung kannst du so lassen, WLP extra brauchst du aber nicht, der Boxed hat ein WLP Pad fest drauf.
Kabelbinder sind beim Gehäuse bei, Kabel beim Brett. Entkoppler kannst du kaufen, brauchst du aber auch nicht, die Lüfter sind schon leise oder du nimmst die Silent Wings USC, die haben integrierte Entkoppler und sind sehr leise.
Wenn du selbst bauen willst, empfehle ich einen Tower Kühler extra statt des Boxed, der ist noch mal leiser und vor allem kühler.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Mit den Vorschlägen von quanti:


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Von Apple kann man nur immer mehr Abstand nehmen, aber das hast du ja glücklicherweise jetzt auch rausgefunden 

Die Konfig sieht gut aus, der Boxed zählt aber nicht zu den fast unhörbaren Lüftern! Wenn du wirklich verdammt weit drosseln können willst, brauchst du doch den Nordwand, der Boxed ist "nur" leise. Ansonsten sieht das alles soweit gut aus!

Die Lüfter kannst du so nehmen, wenn du die Be Quiet! nimmst (siehe Quanti) solltest du die aber noch drosseln, denn da liegt ihre Stärke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Da du das Budget hast, würde ich zu einem guten und leisen Kühler raten.
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und der sieht auch noch schnittig aus.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Netzteil reicht auch ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 oder be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W.

Beide sehr leise unter allen Lastszenarien.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Netzteil reicht auch ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 oder be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W.
> 
> Beide sehr leise unter allen Lastszenarien.


 
Wenn er das Budget hat und ein Gold Netzteil haben will? Wieso nicht. 
Alterativ zum Dark Power geht auch das Enermax, ebenfalls sehr leise.
Enermax MODU87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EMG500AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Weil das Netzteil schon sehr viele Jahre 24/7 durchgehend laufen muss, damit sich die Mehrkosten amortisieren 

Aber wenn die Kohle da ist, einfach mal rausblasen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Weil das Netzteil schon sehr viele Jahre 24/7 durchgehend laufen muss, damit sich die Mehrkosten amortisieren



Wenn der Rechner eine Zeit halten soll, wieso nicht?



Softy schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Kohle da ist, einfach mal rausblasen


 
Jup, mein Reden, wenn die Knete da ist, kann man sich auch was gönnen und muss nicht knausern, man kennt das ja, wenn man ein günstiges NT kauft... ist zwar technisch OK, aber eben auch nicht wirklich leise. Daher einfach mal aus den Vollen schöpfen und das kaufen, was Top ist und was auch noch im nächsten Rechner drin sein kann.
Von daher könnte man auch das 600 Watt Modell nehmen, wer weiß, was die GTX 680 zieht. 
Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ja auch kein XFX Core Pro oder Rasurbo RAP oder Silverstone Strider 550 vorgeschlagen, sondern ein sehr sehr leises Straight Power E8 (80+ Silber) 

Ich wäre für das Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. 80+ Gold, vollmodular, 7 Jahre Herstellergarantie, semi-passiv... 

edit: ich meinte natürlich das mit 650W: Corsair AX 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Einer meiner besten Freunde hat mir die Rechner immer zusammengebaut.
Damit war ich auch immer sehr zufrieden. Bis auf die Lautstärke nachher. Windows hat mich nachher auch nur noch angenervt.
Er war damals ziemlich stinkig, dass ich zu Apple gewechselt bin.
Er würde ihn mir auch heute wieder zusammenbauen. Ich möchte mich allerdings schlau machen und wissen was Sinn oder Blödsinn ist.
Außerdem möchte ich mir die Komponenten selbst zusammenstellen.
Nur selbst zusammenbauen traue ich mich nicht. Am Ende würden Funken schlagen oder zumindest hätte ich beim Einbau der CPU schon einige Pins verbogen oder abgerissen.
Ich kann Euch gar nicht sagen, wie froh ich daher hier über Eure Unterstützung bin.

Die jetzige Konfig:
Mainboard:
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO (Sockel 1155; Z68)
CPU:
Intel Core i7-2600K - 3,40 GHz (Sockel 1155)
Kühlung:
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand // oder // be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
RAM: (8GB)
Corsair DDR3-1333MHz  XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 (2x 4 GB)
GPU:
ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S  // oder // Sapphire HD6950 DIRT3 Edition
Festplatten:
1. HD:
SATA 600: Crucial m4 (256 GB)
2. HD:
SATA 300: Samsung Spinpoint F3 - 1TB
Netzteil:
Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT)
Laufwerk:
LiteOn iHAS324
Gehäuse:
Fractal Define R3, Titanium grey
Kleinteile:
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3
Gehäuselüfter:
Silent Wings USC (2 Stk.) 120mm​


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Leiser wäre der Dark Rock und die ASUS HD6950 DC-II.

Rest:


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Du kannst auch ein 500W-NT nehmen, das reicht dicke!

Es tut mir leid, dir das sagen zu müssen, aber viele Leute (vermutlich wie dein Freund) haben kein umfassendes Wissen über PCs und da werden so Dinge wie Lautstärke gerne mal vernachlässigt. Damalige PCs waren so dermaßen verbrauchsarm, die hätte man auch komplett lautlos kühlen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Satho schrieb:


> Einer meiner besten Freunde hat mir die Rechner immer zusammengebaut.
> Damit war ich auch immer sehr zufrieden. Bis auf die Lautstärke nachher.



Nun ja, dann hat er die falschen Komponenten ausgesucht, denn Leiseheit kommt mir guten Lüftern und einem guten Netzteil.



Satho schrieb:


> Windows hat mich nachher auch nur noch angenervt.



Lief es denn mal gut?



Satho schrieb:


> Er würde ihn mir auch heute wieder zusammenbauen. Ich möchte mich allerdings schlau machen und wissen was Sinn oder Blödsinn ist.
> Außerdem möchte ich mir die Komponenten selbst zusammenstellen.



Das ist schon mal eine gute Idee. 



Satho schrieb:


> Nur selbst zusammenbauen traue ich mich nicht. Am Ende würden Funken schlagen oder zumindest hätte ich beim Einbau der CPU schon einige Pins verbogen oder abgerissen.
> Ich kann Euch gar nicht sagen, wie froh ich daher hier über Eure Unterstützung bin.



Das ist nicht schwer und Pins kannst du nicht verbiegen, da die CPU LGA ist, sie hat keine Pins. 

Die Asus ist sehr leise, ebenso der BeQuiet Kühler.



huntertech schrieb:


> Du kannst auch ein 500W-NT nehmen, das reicht dicke!
> 
> Es tut mir leid, dir das sagen zu müssen, aber viele Leute (vermutlich wie dein Freund) haben kein umfassendes Wissen über PCs und da werden so Dinge wie Lautstärke gerne mal vernachlässigt. Damalige PCs waren so dermaßen verbrauchsarm, die hätte man auch komplett lautlos kühlen können.



Damals gabs aber auch keine Gehäuse, die 140mm Lüfter hatten.


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Super, dann wäre die Sache mit dem Kühler und der Graka auch geklärt.

Damals war es vielleicht von uns auch etwas übertrieben.
Ich und zwei weitere Freunde hatten uns alle Rechner bei ihm zusammenbauen lassen.
Es musste alles speziell sein.
Die dicksten Grakas, die und die CPU übertakten, der Eine bekam noch ein dual Opteron System mit iWill oder Tyan Board. Das hatte damals niemand! Also nicht im privaten Bereich. Das Ganze dann noch in einem Mini-Gehäuse, usw.
Bei mir dann noch die 4 HDs als RAID-0. Ich denke, dass Das damals bestimmt keine 0815 Rechner waren. Man hat sich hochgeschaukelt und wollte immer die Benchmarks vom anderen knacken. Tja, und dieser Freund musste schauen, wie er das Ganze in die Realität umsetzen konnte. Daher kreide ich ihm das gar nicht als Unwissenheit oder Fehler an.
Wondows wurde damals auch immer mit TuneUp & Co bearbeitet. Daher darf ich genau genommen Windows auch nicht schlecht machen. Ich denke an einem ganz normalen Rechner ohne Gebastel hätte es solche Probleme auch nicht gegeben.
Aber das ist jetzt ja egal. So soll es ja nicht mehr werden. Lange ist es her.

Zu dem Gehäuse. Gäbe es da etwas was Ihr empfiehlt oder wo Ihr sagen würdet, dass ich darauf achten sollte. Da ist mein Anspruch nur, dass es aus Metall sein und vom Design her schlicht sein sollte. Und bezahlbar! Ich habe gesehen, dass man da auch ein Vermögen loswerden kann.

Wie keine Pins mehr. Nicht mehr die millionen Nadeln, die man mit nem ruhigen Händchen auf den Sockel bekommen muss?



Aha: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Grid_Array


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch mal die Anleitung von dem ASUS Board durch gegangen und mit dem Wissen, was ein LGA ist.
Ich würde sagen, dass ein PC-Zusammenbau kein Hexenwerk mehr ist oder bin ich schon wieder zu blauäugig?

Damals das Umrüsten war kein Thema. Halt den Grundaufbau... Mainboard einstellen (mit den Steckern und Brücken) und den CPU Einbau. Das war mir to mutch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Selbst bauen ist nicht mehr schwer, du kannst dir den Link in meiner Signatur zum Thema PC bauen anschauen.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

@Satho: Doch Pins hast du immernoch, nur jetzt sind sie auf dem Mainboard


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Pins jetzt halt anders herum 
Wer macht denn sowas?! ... *lach
Ok! Mit dem Zusammenbau werde ich mir noch meine Gedanken machen. Ich selbst oder machen lassen. Aber ich tendiere da ehrlich gesagt zum machen lassen.
Ich brauche das Teil für meine Arbeit und da kann ich mir keinen Ausfall wegen "Unfähigkeit meinerseits" erlauben. Außerdem brauche ich ihn schnell.

Jedenfalls habe ich alle Infos bekommen, die ich für einen guten und schnellen Rechner benötige.
Jetzt muss nur noch mein iMac aus der Reparatur kommen, damit ich ihn verkaufen kann.

Dann wird sofort bestellt und eine neue alte Welt eröffnet sich.
Man, bin ich gespannt. Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf den Weihnachtsbaum.

Jedenfalls halte ich Euch hier auf dem Laufenden und ich denke, dass ich mich hier auch in Zukunft regelmäßig beteiligen werde.
Die spontane und vor allem zahlreiche Hilfe hier hat mich sehr überrascht und das begeistert mich an dem Forum hier.

Nochmals an alle... vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Immer schön zu hören, wenn unsere TEs zufrieden (mit uns) sind  Wenn du lust hast, kannst du uns ja Feedback (Lautstärke, ...) geben und Bilder machen


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

Oh ja, das werde ich auf jeden Fall tun.
Das ist das Mindeste!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Satho schrieb:


> Pins jetzt halt anders herum
> Wer macht denn sowas?! ... *lach



Das liegt daran, dass LGA in der Herstellung günstiger ist, der Chiphersteller spart also Geld. Dass der Sockel für den Mainboardhersteller teuer wird, ist halt nicht das Problem des Chip Herstellers.
Eben auch ein Grund, wieso Intel Bretter teurer sind als AMD Bretter.



Satho schrieb:


> Ok! Mit dem Zusammenbau werde ich mir noch meine Gedanken machen. Ich selbst oder machen lassen. Aber ich tendiere da ehrlich gesagt zum machen lassen.
> Ich brauche das Teil für meine Arbeit und da kann ich mir keinen Ausfall wegen "Unfähigkeit meinerseits" erlauben. Außerdem brauche ich ihn schnell.



Ist OK, aber schau dann dabei zu oder hilf mit, so lernst du etwas.



Satho schrieb:


> Jedenfalls halte ich Euch hier auf dem Laufenden und ich denke, dass ich mich hier auch in Zukunft regelmäßig beteiligen werde.
> Die spontane und vor allem zahlreiche Hilfe hier hat mich sehr überrascht und das begeistert mich an dem Forum hier.


 
Du kannst gerne hier bleiben und anderen Tipps geben (und den Mac Jüngern man erklären, dass Apple keine Gottheit ist ).


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Die Idee mit dem Anti-Apple-Beauftragten Satho finde ich gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Dann braucht es aber noch einen guten Avatar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Das T-Shift finde ich besser ;D


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2011)

Die Idee gefällt mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Vater Microsoft der Du bist auf der Festplatte
geheiligt sei Dein Windows
Dein Update komme
Dein Bugfix geschehe
wie in Windows also auch in Office
Unser täglich Bing gib uns heute
und vergib uns unsere Raubkopie
so wie wir vergeben unserer Telekom
Und führe uns nicht zu Apple
sondern erlöse uns von OSX
Denn Dein ist das DOS und das Windows und Bing
in Ewigkeit
ENTER


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Och nöö, lass sowas, hier gibt's auch Leute, die wirklich Glauben und da ist sowas... unpassend


----------



## Satho (31. Juli 2011)

lol... ähm, wie war Das. Die Macianer vergöttern ihren Apfel.
Ich schmeiß mich weg. Das war nicht schlecht bei dem Windows-Unser 

Ne, also ganz objektiv. Ich habe meine Erfahrung gemacht und OSX ist ein geniales OS. Da gibt es nichts dagegen einzuwenden.
Was auch hervorragend ist. Die meisten Programme greifen ineinander über und das ohne etwas einstellen zu müssen und ohne Probleme!
Man packt das Teil aus, steckt das Kabel in die Steckdose, schaltet ein und schon kann es los gehen.
Und es läuft wirklich alles wie am Schnürchen.
So ist das bei Windows nie gelaufen. Das muss man so sagen. Wie es inzwischen ist, werde ich bald herausfinden.
Allerdings gibt es auch genügend Gründe, die einfach auch dagegen sprechen und die neuen Features vom neuen Lion. Nun ja... soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
Jedenfalls hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile.
Und für mich spricht jetzt so ziemlich alles für Windows.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Es gibt ja auch die Religion des fliegenden Spagetthi-Monsters, noch so eine Religion, die nur richtige Religionen verarscht 

Aber btt: Mittlerweile hat Windows Treiber für alles, und wenn nicht, wird eben der Lan-Treiber installiert (hast du immer) und den Rest holt sich Windows aus dem Netz, auch vollautomatisch. Musste gestern auch Win XP wieder auf einen alten Laptop machen, der brauchte extra Treiber für Lan, WLan, Sound, Grafik, Chipsatz, Modem (wenn du keinen Router hast), und, und, und. Wenn ich Win 7 auf meinen großen PC installiere, geht alles vollautomatisch


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

NAja, nen Grakatreiber wirst du in aller Regel bei Win7  auch noch brauchen.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> NAja, nen Grakatreiber wirst du in aller Regel bei Win7  auch noch brauchen.


 Ist immer dabei! Zwar nicht der Neueste aber er ist dabei


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Satho schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Erfahrung gemacht und OSX ist ein geniales OS. Da gibt es nichts dagegen einzuwenden.
> Was auch hervorragend ist. Die meisten Programme greifen ineinander über und das ohne etwas einstellen zu müssen und ohne Probleme!
> Man packt das Teil aus, steckt das Kabel in die Steckdose, schaltet ein und schon kann es los gehen.
> Und es läuft wirklich alles wie am Schnürchen.
> So ist das bei Windows nie gelaufen. Das muss man so sagen.


 
Ist ja auch kein Wunder, Mac OS ist für wenige Konfikurationen gemacht, alle basieren auf Intel CPUs und Intel Chipsätzen, dazu kommen zwei Grafikkarten Hersteller und das wars dann schon. Da kansnt du natürlich ein OS entwickeln, das perfekt damit läuft.
Windows muss tausende von Kombinationen abdecken, mit unzähligen Herstellern, da sieht die Sache halt ganz anders aus. Aber Sieben ist schon sehr gut, Blue Screens gibts nicht mehr, wenn das System instabil werden sollte, kann man die betreffende Anwendung einfach beenden ohne dass was passiert.
Sieben ist ein großer Sprung im Vergleich zu XP und Vista.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> dazu kommen zwei Grafikkarten Hersteller


 Viel mehr gibt es ja auch nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Viel mehr gibt es ja auch nicht


 
Gibt ja noch was anderes aber eben nicht bei Apple.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch was anderes aber eben nicht bei Apple.


 Hattest du jemals ne Karte von Matroxx? (oder heißen die Matroxxx?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Hattest du mal eine Karte von SIS? 
Mal schauen, ob es Mac Treiber gibt.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte ne Karte von NVidia und zwei von ATI  (Oder ist die HD 5770 schon AMD?).


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

AMD ist es erst seit der 6000er Serie.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Oh man, ich hatte noch keine AMD-Karte... schnell kaufen


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

ATI wurde bereits 2006 von AMD aufgekauft. Aber der Name wurde bis 2010 weiter verwendet.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> ATI wurde bereits 2006 von AMD aufgekauft. *Aber der Name wurde bis 2010 weiter verwendet.*


 Und darauf kommt es an


----------



## Satho (1. August 2011)

So, die Sachen habe ich bestellt.
Ich habe nur noch 2,5 Punkte dran geändert.
Einmal der Speicher. Grund: Der hier hat mir vom Aussehen einfach besser gefallen. 
Und die Graka habe ich doch noch abgeändert. Anstatt ATI doch eine NVidia.
EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD SuperClocked.
Die letzte Sache. Anstatt eine Spinpoint halt zwei und die im RAID-0.
Ich denke mal nicht, dass ich damit etwas falsch gemacht habe.
Ansonsten alles nach Euren Ratschlägen.

Jetzt bin ich sehr gespannt.
Die Teile habe ich bei dem Freund bestellt und wir beide bauen das Teil auch zusammen.
Ich freue mich auf einen leisen und schnellen Windows Rechner.... YEAH! 

Die endgültige Konfig:
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO (Sockel 1155; Z68)
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K - 3,40 GHz (Sockel 1155)
Kühlung: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
RAM: Corsair Vengeance™ — 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit 1600 MHz CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B blue Edition (2x 4GB)
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD SuperClocked
Festplatten:
1. HD: SATA 600: Crucial m4 (256 GB)
2. HD: SATA 300: Samsung Spinpoint F3 - 2x 320 GB (RAID-0)
Netzteil: Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT)
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R3, Titanium grey
Kleinteile: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (2 Stk.)
Gehäuselüfter: Silent Wings USC (2 Stk.) 120mm​


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Wenn du eine SSD hast, was soll dann der Unsinn mit Raid 0? 
Und was soll der Blödsinn mit den RAMs? 
Kauf normalen RAM, 1333er Standard, sind vor allem günstiger und reichen völlig, einen Unterschied wirst du nicht feststellen. Außerdem passen die Vengeance nicht unter den Dark Rock.


----------



## Satho (1. August 2011)

Nein!!! Verdammt. Die haben mir nur besser gefallen, die RAMs.
Ok, das werde ich dann doch nochmals abändern. Passen sollte er schon.
Das mit dem RAID-0. Die Systemdateien sind auf der SSD und die Daten wie Musik, Videos, aber auch das eine oder andre Projekt auf dem normalen HD.
Meine Erfahrungen von früher waren, dass RAID-0 die Sache einfach beschleunigt hat.

Echt, nicht gut?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Satho schrieb:


> Nein!!! Verdammt. Die haben mir nur besser gefallen, die RAMs.
> Ok, das werde ich dann doch nochmals abändern.



Optik ist doch völlig Banane. 
Kauf die, die passen, was nützen die hübsche RAMs, wenn der Kühler nicht mehr passt? 



Satho schrieb:


> Das mit dem RAID-0. Die Systemdateien sind auf der SSD und die Daten wie Musik, Videos, aber auch das eine oder andre Projekt auf dem normalen HD.
> Meine Erfahrungen von früher waren, dass RAID-0 die Sache einfach beschleunigt hat.
> 
> Echt, nicht gut?


 
Raid 0 ist fürn Arsch. Das ist nur dann schnell, wenn es Daten von einer anderen Platte bekommt. Tauscht du Daten innerhalb des Raid 0 System, ist es genauso langsam wie eine einzelne Platte und wenn eine Platte ausfällt, ist auch die andere Platten nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, weil die Daten weg sind.
Kauf dir einen 1TB Platte und gut, mehr brauchst du zur SSD nicht.


----------



## Satho (1. August 2011)

Ja, damit die nicht passen, wusste ich nicht. Hatte ich mir auch keine Gedanken gemacht. Sie stehen halt auf der Kompatibilitätsliste. Also dann doch Corsair DDR3-1333 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 
Das wäre doch nochmal ein Gau gewesen. Stehe da beim Zusammenbauen und die RAM passen nicht wegen dem Lüfter. 
Das ist aber kein Problem. Das habe ich schnell noch geändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Das kann man sich eben denken, wenn man sich die hohen Kühler der Vengeance anschaut.
Mit Standardkühlern auf den RAMS passt das so gerade eben, daher nie hohe RAMs kaufen, wenn man ausladende Kühler einbauen will.


----------



## Satho (1. August 2011)

Für die Zukunft gelernt. Ja, ich denke ich muss sowas erst wieder live sehen. Wie groß muss der Kühler sein ? :row:

So, Bestellung geändert. Er bestellt erst heute Mittag. Daher war das kein Problem. Die HD auch auf die ursprüngliche abgeändert.

Aber an der Graka gibt es nichts auszusetzen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Wieso überhaupt die EVGA?
Die hat den Referenzkühler drauf, der laut ist, hier würde ich eine Customer Karte kaufen wie die Asus, die ist deutlich leiser und kühler.
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Satho (1. August 2011)

Hmm, die war auch eine Empfehlung. Wollte doch eher auf NVidia und die sollte gut sein.
War auch der Annahme, dass sie leise wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Referenzdesign war bei Nvidia noch nie wirklich leise und schon gar nicht mit einem Radiallüfter, der ist konstruktionsbedingt nicht leise. 
Die Asus ist Top.
Er kann aber auch Gigabyte oder MSI oder Gainward nehmen, nur eben auf Customer Kühlung achten.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Mach bitte nicht den Fehler und ändere irgendetwas ab, wenn du die Folgen nicht kennst! Alle 3 Dinge, die du geändert hast, haben wir bewusst anders gemacht und wie sich herausgestellt hat, war das auch garnicht so doof. Wie Quanti schon sagte, einfach alle 3 Änderungen zurücksetzen, sonst hast du am Ende eine ganze Menge Stress.


----------



## Satho (1. August 2011)

Wurde alles wieder in die Ursprungsversion von Euch geändert.
Wie gesagt, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass dann sowas passieren könnte. > RAM passt nicht unter Kühler und so. Ich bin echt gespannt welche Dimensionen das Teil hat.
Die HDs auch wieder durch eine 1TB Platte ersetzt. Wobei ich echt immer der Annahme war, dass RAID-0 einiges an Performance bringt. Deshalb hatte ich mir früher vier Platten so geschaltet. Aber da vertraue ich Euch voll und ganz!
Bei der Graka halte ich mich auch an die Empfehlung von Quanti.

Ich höre ja wenn man mir was sagt und jetzt lass ich auch die Finger davon


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Braver Junge


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Satho schrieb:


> Wobei ich echt immer der Annahme war, dass RAID-0 einiges an Performance bringt. Deshalb hatte ich mir früher vier Platten so geschaltet.


 
Deswegen hast du ja jetzt die SSD. 
Du brauchst 10 HDDs im Raid 0 um einer SSD auch nur Ansatzweise das Wasser reichen zu können und dann hast du richtig gute Chancen, dass eine der 10 HDDs kaputt geht und alle Daten weg sind.


----------



## Satho (1. August 2011)

Ja, das war mir klar. Deshalb auch die SSD fürs System und die ACAD Programme.
Ich dachte halt es würde für die restlichen Daten Sinn machen.  iTunes Bibliothek >100 GB, Fotos >100GB, etc.
Auf dem Mac war das wegen der einen HD auch sehr langsam... Besonders beim Bearbeiten mit Aperture oder Lightroom.
Am besten wäre da wohl auch eine SSD aber ich will die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Das wäre zu teuer. Das war der Grund für die RAID-Idee.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was Apple da verbaut hat, aber die Samsung ist schnell genug als Datengrab!


----------



## Satho (5. August 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Satho (7. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Rechner jetzt fertig hier stehen und ich muss sagen.

SO GEIL HÄTTE ICH MIR DAS TEIL WIRKLICH NICHT VORGESTELLT!!!


Hammer! Absolut leise und die Fenster fliegen nur so auf. Ich bin noch am Einrichten und zum richtigen Arbeiten mit den Programmen selbst bin ich noch nicht gekommen (3D Anwendungen). Aber ich denke, das wird richtig gut!

Ich bin jetzt etwas knapp mit der Zeit und muss hier noch arbeiten. Mir ging durch die Aktion jede Menge Zeit verloren. Aber die Tage berichte ich genauer und Fotos gibt es dann auch.


Für Eure Tips..... nochmals 1000 Dank. Ihr seid spitze 

Das war die beste Entscheidung


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

Schön, wenn du zufrieden bist 

Fotos wären natürlich toll.


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

Bilder sind immer schön!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Schön, dass du zufrieden bist und hoffentlich bleibst du hier aktiv.


----------



## Satho (8. August 2011)

Ja, das werde ich. War ja bei Mac auch forumstechnisch aktiv 
Komme nur die nächsten Tage nicht dazu.


----------



## Satho (24. August 2011)

So! Sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat.
Hier sind die versprochenen Fotos.
Der Rechner rennt und verrichtet seine Arbeit sehr gut. Ich bin absolut zufrieden. Ach was! Ich bin begeistert. 
Ab und an hatte ich zwar Bluescreens. Besonders wenn ich länger mal nicht am Rechner war. Dann stand da die Meldung, dass das System nach Absturz wieder hochgefahren wurde.
Aber das hält sich in Grenzen.
Gibt es sowas wie eine Logdatei bei Win7, wo man alles nachlesen kann was passiert?

Die Konfig habe ich noch mit einem Wechselrahmen erweitert.

*Hier die Fotos:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (24. August 2011)

Für Bluescreens kannst du am Besten Simpel1970 (oder 1790?) fragen, der weiß bei sowas bestens Bescheid  Schöne Bilder


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Sieht prima aus. Aber dass das Lian Li nicht mal Kabelmanagment bietet, ist schon erbärmlich 

Wegen der Bluescreens, schau mal, ob im Ordner C:\Windows\Minidumps Dateien sind. Die kannst Du auswerten: Windows 7: Minidump auslesen - How To... - DELL XPS FORUM www.xps-forum.de - DELL FORUM

Und das Ergebnis dann hier posten.


----------

